# How Did You Meet Your Spouse?



## ClassicRockr

Met mine thru a Personal Ad I placed in a local magazine. I told the truth about my age, looks and interests. After meeting my "now" wife, she told me that she loved it that I had no tattoo's or body piercings. Lucky for me, I didn't get the two Eagle tattoo's that I had thought about getting 6 months earlier. Our ages were a year and a half apart, which was great (for us, anyway). 

Our interests were do closely related, it was darn near scary! When I met her, I was involved w/pro-rodeo, along w/a full-time job, and she loved Country music and dancing. Had been to a couple of rodeo's before, but I changed that after we met. She was wearing a nice Resistol cowboy hat, Roper brand jeans and pointed cowboy boots. I was wearing the same attire I'd wear in the rodeo arena..........everything Western, except I had on a pair of Roper boots (designed for "ropers" in rodeo). Well, we got rid of her "pointed" boots and got her, and myself, a pair of Ariat Lace-Up Roper boots. She loved them. 

So. after meeting, it was an every weekend rodeo for a few months and she loved it. Got in some 2-step and Texas Swing dancing as well. She liked Line Dancing also, but not for me.

Come to find out, she had placed an ad in a local magazine looking for a "cowboy w/a boat". I didn't see her ad, but I was a "cowboy", (rodeo type one, that is) and I knew about "boats", but didn't have one. 

What about you?


----------



## Falcon

Introduced by mutual friends.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I was 15 and lived way across town from school. It was a pouring rain November day. Boyfriend borrowed his grandma`s car and picked me up and dropped me at school,then took his grandma`s car home and ran to school in the rain. While I was sitting on the floor in the hallway under my locker,this guy walked up and opened the locker right next to mine. I had never seen/notice him before but he started talking to me and I gotta say,it was love at first sight-and,at that point,I didn't even know that he had a hot `57 Chevy lol! Anyway,we just sat there talking,totally unaware of anything around us-til I looked up and saw my boyfriend standing across the hall leaning on the lockers with his arms crossed,just staring at us. But he knew. And he ultimately ended up marrying one of my good friends-although that only lasted a few years. I heard he ended up with an alcohol and drug problem. Pretty sure I chose the right guy...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Like Falcon, mutual friends.


----------



## Lon

First or second wife?  33 years with the first, 23 with the second.


----------



## JustBonee

One spouse .. we were married for 49 years. :angel:
  We first met in high school at a football rally when we were 14/15. ... He was in his Band uniform with his tenor saxophone,  and I was a drum majorette with the band.


----------



## oldman

Through a friend in the Marines. She was his sister. We wrote while I was at Lejeune and Quantico and also in Vietnam. After I got out, which to this day I still regret leaving my beloved Corps, we continued dating for 11 months and then got married. Forty-seven years later and still going strong.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wow......some nice/long marriages! Wife and I been married for 13 years, which is short compared to you folks. But, then again, we got married when I was 49 and she was 50. Compared to the long marriages of our Generation (Baby Boomers), marriages of today are REALLY short lived! 

I'm just very, very glad that I returned to So California, where I met my wife, after trying to relocated a couple of times to somewhere else.


----------



## Twixie

Met mine at a rock show in Manchester..as soon as I saw his eyes I knew he was mine!  :love_heart:


----------



## Rainee

I met my present hubby in an outing with the mother of my sisters boyfriend.. I had been a young widow.with two young children, .not been going out meeting people . well !
Nan her name was invited me to go on a picnic with her club .. she said plenty of folks with young children so I wouldn`t be with oldies.. 
It was a nice day, we went on a cruise up the bay near where I live now.. and one thing led to another and met my hubby he was a divorcee with 
2 young boys.. we chatted all day and kids got on well together .. my youngest was just a baby 18 mths old, Karen was 3 .. his children were 
10 and 8.. we sort of drifted together and set up a home for the children after getting married.. we have been married for 40 yrs.. not all has been 
rosy and easy .lots of ups n downs.  but we made it .. and still together ..and we have ,, yours mine and ours.. .. first hubby died of cancer he was 23 so only had 3 yrs with him.. ..


----------



## Twixie

Rainee said:


> I met my present hubby in an outing with the mother of my sisters boyfriend.. I had been a young widow.with two young children, .not been going out meeting people . well !
> Nan her name was invited me to go on a picnic with her club .. she said plenty of folks with young children so I wouldn`t be with oldies..
> It was a nice day, we went on a cruise up the bay near where I live now.. and one thing led to another and met my hubby he was a divorcee with
> 2 young boys.. we chatted all day and kids got on well together .. my youngest was just a baby 18 mths old, Karen was 3 .. his children were
> 10 and 8.. we sort of drifted together and set up a home for the children after getting married.. we have been married for 40 yrs.. not all has been
> rosy and easy .lots of ups n downs.  but we made it .. and still together ..and we have ,, yours mine and ours.. .. first hubby died of cancer he was 23 so only had 3 yrs with him.. ..



That's a lovely post Rainee, but sometimes you have to kiss an awful lot of frogs before your prince arrives..

Years ago, recently divorced, one of my friends said ''hey..there's a guy named Angelo who likes you..he is Italian, he asked me to ask you if you would like to go for a drink with him?''

I said why not?

Angelo appeared..met me from the train..and appeared to be the perfect gentleman..but as we were walking I could see him checking himself out in every shop window..when we got to the bar..he was checking out every female with a pulse..

Towards the end of the evening I said ''I must go and catch the last train''..

Now this was obviously not part of his plan...He said ''why go..my house is only 5 mins walk away'' but by that time I had realised that perhaps he wasn't the man for me..

We arrived at the station..10 mins till the train arrived...and he started snivelling and crying because I was going home..after 5 mins his lamentations turned into the loud Waah Waah variety..everyone was looking at us..

I was rather hoping a freight train would go past so I could jump it..raying:


----------



## Falcon

You lucked out Twixie.  He wasn't for you.


----------



## Ina

Twixie, I know that at the time it wasn't funny, but you can tell now that it gives you a least a giggle.


----------



## Twixie

Ina said:


> Twixie, I know that at the time it wasn't funny, but you can tell now that it gives you a least a giggle.



Yes..not much of a giggle at the time..but I enjoy sharing my experiences..you can look back and laff...


----------



## oakapple

I met my husband the usual way....... at a dance hall. That was 45 years ago, and we are still very happy.


----------



## Lon

I met first wife at a dance and the second I was introduced to by one of her three daughters.


----------



## Keesha

I met my husband where I worked. It was a large electrical company that made computers . I was in charge of quality control and he was in charge of production. Nothing could get shipped out without it going through QC and we disagreed all the time. Thirty years later we still do but get along very well. 

I cant believe you both met each other through personal ads in the paper and that just before you met your wife you were seriously thinking of getting a tattoo. Do you think if you would have had one that she would have just passed on you , knowing how much you dislike them CR?

Its interesting going through these old threads.


----------



## C'est Moi

We both worked for a mega-corporation, and he came to a meeting from another research facility across town.   He stopped by my office looking for another research chemist.   I was wowed by his blonde hair and green eyes.   A few days later he asked me out and we went to the Spindletop Restaurant, which is revolving dining room at the top of the downtown Hyatt Regency.   Gorgeous views above the city and very romantic.     

I excused myself to go to the ladies' room, and when I walked back out into the dining room I couldn't find him or our table.   I forgot that the entire room was revolving, and he had "revolved" to the other side of the building.  I thought he had ditched me and left.    That was in 1986 and we married in 1987.


----------



## hollydolly

C'est Moi said:


> We both worked for a mega-corporation, and he came to a meeting from another research facility across town.   He stopped by my office looking for another research chemist.   I was wowed by his blonde hair and green eyes.   A few days later he asked me out and we went to the Spindletop Restaurant, which is revolving dining room at the top of the downtown Hyatt Regency.   Gorgeous views above the city and very romantic.
> 
> I excused myself to go to the ladies' room, and when I walked back out into the dining room I couldn't find him or our table.   I forgot that the entire room was revolving, and he had "revolved" to the other side of the building.  I thought he had ditched me and left.    That was in 1986 and we married in 1987.


 

Hahaha...I laughed out loud at that!!!:rofl:


----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


> Hahaha...I laughed out loud at that!!!:rofl:



I will admit to having had a drink or two.   Luckily a helpful waiter noticed me standing there blinking and steered me in the right direction.


----------



## RadishRose

In a bar.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> In a bar.




Ditto....


----------



## Lara

I was living in a huge Apartment complex with 5 buildings, had long brown straight hair, and drove a white convertible Triumph sports car with a bumper sticker that said "Think Snow". I wasn't much of a skier but the bumper sticker was on there when I bought the car (trust me, these are important details lol). 

My not-yet-husband lived in the building next to me, had a sister the same age and size as me with the same long brown straight hair....*and driving the exact same convertible Triumph I drove and even the same color!!!* When he saw me pull into the parking lot he took a double-take thinking I was his sister and then noticed "I was a skier" (cough cough) due to the "Think Snow" bumper sticker. He was a good skier himself. 

He followed me until I parked, came over to my car, and offered to carry my groceries up to the 14th floor. I said no thank you. He asked what I was doing that night and I said making dinner for my friends. He gave me his number and said to call him sometime if I ever need him to carry my groceries upstairs lol.

Shortly after I got upstairs, I thought I should have been more friendly so I called him to ask him to join us for dinner (plus he was cute and a gentleman and my friends could chaperone). But a woman my age answered the phone and said he wasn't there. I thought, "that creep, cheating on his wife like that". Shortly after I hung up he called me back and told me that was his sister. I said "uh huh". He explained why he was using her apartment while he transitioned from their home state. I said hmmm. He finally convinced me and he came to the casual dinner party.

We played a lot of tennis and hiked a lot but eventually he asked me to go with him to a ski resort in Canada for a week...eek! Luckily, he arranged for both of us to have ski lessons everyday. We were grouped according to our level of expertise so we were obviously in different groups but by the end of the week I was pretty darn good if I don't say so myself!

We were married for 12 years and is was wonderful. We were soulmates.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Hahaha...I laughed out loud at that!!!:rofl:



I did too. :laugh:


----------



## Sassycakes

I met my Hubby when I was 15yrs old. A school friend of mine invited me to go out with her and her friends. I was mad at my boyfriend so I took her up on her offer. When I got to her house a group of her friends were there and I fell instantly in love with one of the boys. We started dating that day and now we have celebrated 52 yrs of marriage.


----------



## jujube

I met my late husband on a blind date at an amusement park with some mutual friends.  He was in the service, stationed on the west coast and home on leave, and I was home from college for the summer.  I was a rollercoaster and thrill ride junkie and he was terrified of them all, but to impress me he went on all of them with me. Whatta guy!


----------



## Capt Lightning

A blind date.  A mutual friend told her that I fancied her and told me that she fancied me.  We've been married 45 years.


----------



## BlueDragonfly

I met my hubby via a website. My friend bet me $5 that if I placed an ad, someone would respond. (I'd previously had terrible luck meeting any suitable men) I took her bet and lost the $5........... but won an amazing man. :love_heart:


----------



## Grampa Don

Here's my wife when I met her.  I'm the guy on the right and my little brother is on the left.  It was not love at first sight.



Don


----------



## hollydolly

Oh WoW, Don, I don't imagine for a minute you would have any idea that when you were in your senior years you would be telling the whole world by electronic means that this girl was your wife... fab story!!


----------



## Grampa Don

We dressed pretty fancy in those days.  She could whip any kid on the block.  We began dating when I was a junior in high school.  That was 63 years ago.

Don


----------



## DaveA

As many others, met my wife on a blind date although I had no idea who she was, just a friend of my cousin. her boy friend's car had a problem and she said that if we could use my car she'd get me a date. That was in 1953 an my now wife had just turned 17 and I was in the 5th month of a 4 year military hitch.

We seemed to hit it off, were married 2-1/2 years later and we're still together today.  I've always been thankful that my cousin's bofriend had an unreliable car.


----------



## Pinky

We met at a Blues club downtown. I was with my ex-boyfriend, and he was with a mutual friend. By the end of the evening, I knew he was the guy I was going to marry one day. That was in 1972.


----------



## hiraeth2018

I was married right out of high school in 1971, one child 12 years later and a divorce 4 years after that. Met second husband 1997 at a Parents Without Partners Halloween dance/meetup, yes I had a costume on. We lived together 5 years and married in 2002 in Fiji. He died of melanoma in 2011 and I never want to marry again.


----------



## ronk

I met my (ex) spouse when I was 16. My family moved to a small town in New Hampshire. We were across the street from the town's "Center of Activity," the Crossroads Country Store, Gas station & Post Office. Three girls (cousins) stood across the road in the parking lot. One of them had her little brother bring a note to me. She wanted to meet me. Next thing I knew, I had joined the choir of the local church (next door to my house!), and sat between the 3 girls every Sunday. I took one girl to the Junior High School Prom, the other to the Senior Prom.

We went our separate ways. The, 30+ years later, I was on Classmates.com. A lady friend of my (deceased) brother said Dodi wanted to connect with me. A few weeks later, I flew from Florida to Maine to see Dodi again. I proposed to her the next morning. I got married at 49 years of age. Unfortunately, we eventually decided we weren't a good match, but we departed as friends.


----------



## CarolfromTX

He saw me in a college play and asked a mutual friend to fix us up on a date. We both had terrible colds when the time came. I remember we both had to come up for air during our first kiss.  LOL! Married 46 years this June.


----------



## squatting dog

standing at the counter of the local junkyard with my buddy waiting to see if they had a fuel pump for my 49 Pontiac hearse. (my home at the time). I looked out across the yard and there was a 57 chevy convertible sitting up on blocks. Out from under the back end came a pair of white go-go boots followed by a pair of purple hot pants. I nudged my buddy and said "if that's a guy, I'm asking him out"  Turned out to be the girlfriend of the junkyard dude. Don't know why, but 3 weeks later we got married.  46 years later... we're still married. :love_heart: Oh yeah, the hearse went to the junkyard.


----------



## moosehead

Well,  my buddy was going to Japan to see his relatives and asked me if I'd like to go with him. Being single I, of course said yes .....We visited a travel agency and had a trip set up to visit Japan, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Manila. It was going to be a fun trip.

We flew from Toronto to Chicago and on to Los Angeles to catch the plane to Tokyo. We had a 5 hour layover in Los Angeles and, after going through the usual customs stuff, we wandered around the terminal. Tak, my buddy, gave me a nudge as he pointed out two Asian girls seated, talking to each other. I noticed, in particular, one of the girls who had long black hair and was a beauty.....I was smitten....

Anyway, came time to get on the plane and I mentioned to Tak that the two girls were getting on the same plane. Not much chance of seeing them as it was a 747. The line slowly marched toward the plane and we were finally on it. We wandered down the isle to find our seats. As we moved forward I saw the two girls ahead of us seated.....The seats we had were right in front of them. What were the odds.

 I was busy trying to put a bag in the overhead bin when I heard a voice ask me if I needed help....It was the girl with the long black hair.....I was really smitten....After sitting down I turned to thank her. I found out her name was Sue, going back to Taiwan with her sister to visit relatives......

Long story short, when we arrived in Tokyo Sue and her sister gave us their phone number in Taiwan and said, if we liked , when we arrived in Taiwan we could call them and they would meet us at the hotel and show us around Taipei.....Which, of course we did. They did come to the hotel, we went out and had a marvelous time which led to Sue and I exchanging phone numbers and addresses. 

Sue and I have been happily married for many years. I can thank my buddy Tak for the best trip I ever had.....Unfortunately he and Sue's sister did not  have the same luck.


----------



## toffee

met him all that i dont stand for lol bitter cold thick snow night standing with people at a bus stop car came down the hill went into a glide on the ice -etc ..he turned around come back offered to give lifts if they where going same way as him -- I said no I dont want a lift -he said all busses have stopped running to icy 'so I did get in ' he lived nxt road to me - then short story we was married // wish I caught that bus sometimes hahaha


----------



## Marie5656

I had placed an online personal ad, and a friend of my husband saw it and she showed him.  He did not even have an email account at the time, and contacted me through his friend's email address.  I wrote back, and gave him my number.  At the time, he lived about 40 miles from me.  First time we talked on the phone, we talked about 3 hours.  That was in 1998 or so.  He moved in a year later, and we married in 2001. He grew up near where I did, and it turned out we knew some of the same people, and had probably even met at one time.  Seems he dated one of my cousins for a while.  Small world.


----------



## Silverfox

My late husband and I met in my 1st year of my undergraduate college degree. We were introduced by a mutual friend at the Student Union and he later invited me out to dinner. From that moment on I was hooked into his good looks and his charm.


----------



## gennie

Blind date.


----------



## DaveA

squatting dog said:


> standing at the counter of the local junkyard with my buddy waiting to see if they had a fuel pump for my 49 Pontiac hearse. (my home at the time). I looked out across the yard and there was a 57 chevy convertible sitting up on blocks. Out from under the back end came a pair of white go-go boots followed by a pair of purple hot pants. I nudged my buddy and said "if that's a guy, I'm asking him out"  Turned out to be the girlfriend of the junkyard dude. Don't know why, but 3 weeks later we got married.  46 years later... we're still married. :love_heart: Oh yeah, the hearse went to the junkyard.


But you left out the most important part of the story - -What happened to that '57 ragtop??


----------



## toffee

I really should not say --coz its everything iam against hahha-heavy snowed winter 'lucky to get the train Just left boyfriend and huge row - then standing at bus top someone said no transport omg '''then car stopped every one got in I said no way '' but I did or I have froze ' we got chatting saw him nxt night - and married him --how I wished I walked home LOL...…………….


----------



## squatting dog

DaveA said:


> But you left out the most important part of the story - -What happened to that '57 ragtop??



Ha... stupid me.After a time, I told her we needed to get rid of both 57 convertibles.  Never be worth anything said I.  Every once in a while, I'll bend over and tell her, "go ahead, kick my butt".


----------



## hollydolly

DaveA said:


> As many others, met my wife on a blind date although I had no idea who she was, just a friend of my cousin. her boy friend's car had a problem and she said that if we could use my car she'd get me a date.* That was in 1953 an my now wife had just turned 17 and I was in the 5th month of a 4 year military hitch
> *


*
*
That was 2 years before I was even born....am I making you feel old?


----------



## Pappy

Went to a field day in her home town. Met her for coffee later. 63 years later, we still go out for coffee together.


----------



## DaveA

ronk said:


> I met my (ex) spouse when I was 16. My family moved to a small town in New Hampshire. We were across the street from the town's "Center of Activity," the Crossroads Country Store, Gas station & Post Office. Three girls (cousins) stood across the road in the parking lot. One of them had her little brother bring a note to me. She wanted to meet me. Next thing I knew, I had joined the choir of the local church (next door to my house!), and sat between the 3 girls every Sunday. I took one girl to the Junior High School Prom, the other to the Senior Prom.
> 
> We went our separate ways. The, 30+ years later, I was on Classmates.com. A lady friend of my (deceased) brother said Dodi wanted to connect with me. A few weeks later, I flew from Florida to Maine to see Dodi again. I proposed to her the next morning. I got married at 49 years of age. Unfortunately, we eventually decided we weren't a good match, but we departed as friends.



A little OT but the  village you described reminds me of a town in Maine, where a couple of numbered highways intersect.  On one corner is a combination country store, pizza joint, and gas station. Across the way is a small diner serving breakfast and lunch.

That little town is our "home away from home".


----------



## Pecos

Well, I was quietly nursing a vodka tonic at the top floor bar of a night club in Waikiki minding my own business. In the mirror, I could watch couples out on the dance floor. Along came my future wife who asked the guy on the next stool to move further down the bar. She told me later that she liked my graying hair. 

We dated every day for the remainder of her Hawaiian Vacation, then she went back to Dallas.

Within a few days, I realized that I absolutely could not stand the idea of not spending the rest of my life with her. I caught a plane to Dallas and proposed. That was 35 years ago.


----------



## jerry old

At a certain age, which varies with each individual, your hormones and intellect strike a unison saying,
'It is time to marry.'
(Carly Simon's ' We'll Marry' is a primer on the subject.)

I've wondered if it is actually societal dictates that usher in these behaviors?
My criterion was not that difficult:
Speak English (I had just returned from Germany)
Can't be ugly
Can't be stupid
There were many that met & superseded those requirements, but there was not that 'spark.'
There is no definition for 'that spark' varies from individual to individual-I suppose.

I dated a green-eyed beauty for awhile, neat girl/lady, but too high-dollar for my taste.
We went to one of those revolving restaurants in Toronto or Detroit, can't remember. (see C'est #18)
She seemed to have a good time.  I was scared witless, I still had enough red-neck knowledge to know,
you do not get way-high in the air in some type of room that spins.
" Oh, the view!"
.View hell, this joint is going to spin off like a flying saucer and were going to be kissing the ground at any moment.

Next candidate:
Meet a lady/girl within the year that had that 'spark.'  I was a goner.

Regardless of 'how gone you get.'  (that is a cute and apt phrase)
You better determine her/his origin-parents: is there alcoholism, mental illness, any other weirdness that the
selected party may have in her genes.
I did, found some disturbing history, to late, to late, I was a goner!


----------



## jerry old

Double R and others:
I think all people with green eyes should be locked up.
When you meet one of those green-eyed rascals your brain stops.
Oh! Ah! Yeah!


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> One spouse .. we were married for 49 years.
> We first met in high school at a football rally when we were 14/15. ... He was in his Band uniform with his tenor saxophone,  and I was a drum majorette with the band.



Same answer .. 
.. the very minute I saw him, I was in love. ..  I told my best friend that day that I was going to marry him.   And 5 years later we did.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

I was working in a deli,he was working across the street doing maintenance at a funeral home,he asked for a tuna sandwich,I said we didn't have any so he picked up a can of tuna and I made the sandwich.
That was 1974 and I fell head over heels in love,we were married on 10/3/1975 and were still happily married when a very aggressive lung cancer took him on 4/11/06.
He was the love of my life and I can't forsee there being a #2.


----------



## Gary O'

Pecos said:


> Well, I was quietly nursing a vodka tonic at the top floor bar of a night club in Waikiki minding my own business. In the mirror, I could watch couples out on the dance floor.


Sounds somewhat familiar

I was standing at the bar
The Hello Bar, Houston
You could say it was the top floor (it was the only floor)
It seemed to be revolving
Nursing a beer
Looking in the mirror behind the bar
Trying to focus

Got a call (the bar was my office)
It was my buddy's girlfriend
Had somebody she thought I should meet
Grabbed a cab
Showed up
We sat there at the kitchen table most the night
The only thing I remember about that night was seein' her hind end go up the stairs

50 years and 17 grandkids later, I'm still showin' up


----------



## jerry old

Lot of mention of cars, those were the days,


----------



## jerry old

Gary O' said:


> Sounds somewhat familiar
> 
> I was standing at the bar
> The Hello Bar, Houston
> You could say it was the top floor (it was the only floor)
> It seemed to be revolving
> Nursing a beer
> Looking in the mirror behind the bar
> Trying to focus
> 
> Got a call (the bar was my office)
> It was my buddy's girlfriend
> Had somebody she thought I should meet
> Grabbed a cab
> Showed up
> We sat there at the kitchen table most the night
> The only thing I remember about that night was seein' her hind end go up the stairs
> 
> 50 years and 17 grandkids later, I'm still showin'


----------



## jerry old

Gary O' said:


> I over here fussing with the grammar folks, which I am won't to do.
> They would not grasp the content and the message  within the  two lines below"
> 
> 
> You could say it was the top floor (it was the only floor)
> It seemed to be revolving


----------



## win231

I first met her in a hospital room.  She was visiting with her first husband (who died at 31)  I was friends with her brother & he frequently wanted me to accompany him when he visited them in his hospital room.  I felt like an intruder, but at the time, I thought I was helping a friend.  Well, wisdom comes with age.....


----------



## gamboolman

A good friend of mine took me out to meet his girlfriends sister.  She was barely 17 years old with beautiful brunette hair and hazel eyes. That good friend became my brother in law as we both married the sisters....

That was on Sat, 13-Jan-79, so near to 40 year ago.

I posted the following on another forum awhile back - pretty well says it all for me.
"I can recall the first time I saw her clear as day. What she was wearing, how she was sitting, the chair she was in, the look on her face when we first saw each other. That was almost 40 year ago.
I was hooked deep from the moment we looked each other in the eye.
Life's a dance and you learn as you go.
I feel sorry for folks who never get to experience growing old together and growing more in love each day.
I do not have the vocabulary or writing skills to express how I feel for her......
I hope you find this love..."


----------



## hollydolly

Lovely story... I got married 3 years before you in '76, but it didn't last, we would have been married 43 years last july.. but we were too young.

Just as a matter of point..your Anniversary is not ''near to 40 years'' it's 41 years in January coming up..


----------



## Lvstotrvl

gamboolman said:


> A good friend of mine took me out to meet his girlfriends sister.  She was barely 17 years old with beautiful brunette hair and hazel eyes. That good friend became my brother in law as we both married the sisters....
> 
> That was on Sat, 13-Jan-79, so near to 40 year ago.
> 
> I posted the following on another forum awhile back - pretty well says it all for me.
> "I can recall the first time I saw her clear as day. What she was wearing, how she was sitting, the chair she was in, the look on her face when we first saw each other. That was almost 40 year ago.
> I was hooked deep from the moment we looked each other in the eye.
> Life's a dance and you learn as you go.
> I feel sorry for folks who never get to experience growing old together and growing more in love each day.
> I do not have the vocabulary or writing skills to express how I feel for her......
> I hope you find this love..."


That was beautiful, I was lucky enough to find that kind of love for the last 55 years.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

I met my husband thru a friend, when he brought me home from our first date he kissed me on the forehead, I knew then I was going to marry him! He passed away last year, we were married 55 years I didn’t think it was possible to miss someone so much. I’m glad I found this forum, it has helped me so much.


----------



## charry

i was working in a Fringe Theatre,and he was next door ,working for British Rail , hes an architect, and he came in for his  lunch.....i made him a sausage sandwich on brown....and he broke his front tooth lol...that was 33yrs ago.....


----------



## CrackerJack

Discovered this lovely Thread. Great reading through and will go through them all as much as I can and then post how I met my Husband.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Lovely story... I got married 3 years before you in '76, but it didn't last, we would have been married 43 years last july.. but we were too young.
> 
> Just as a matter of point..your Anniversary is not ''near to 40 years'' it's 41 years in January coming up..


i was first married in 74, it lasted for 10yrs....thankgod i got rid of him, then found my soulmate...


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> i was first married in 74, it lasted for 10yrs....thankgod i got rid of him, then found my soulmate...


 Mine lasted 8... then I was so sickened by marriage I stayed single for 16 years!!


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Mine lasted 8... then I was so sickened by marriage I stayed single for 16 years!!


i divorced the first in 84, then re married in 89.........


----------



## george-alfred

I met mine at a 21st birthday bash in 1965 she was with her mates -I ended up putting her on the bus home and arranged to meet her the following week "she was late" the rest is history 52 yrs married next year  agh agh


----------



## Keesha

Lvstotrvl said:


> I met my husband thru a friend, when he brought me home from our first date he kissed me on the forehead, I knew then I was going to marry him! He passed away last year, we were married 55 years I didn’t think it was possible to miss someone so much. I’m glad I found this forum, it has helped me so much.


Wow! I’ve got a lump in my throat. I’m so very sorry for your loss and I’m so happy you found us cause we’re loads of fun.


----------



## RadishRose

Lvstotrvl said:


> I met my husband thru a friend, when he brought me home from our first date he kissed me on the forehead, I knew then I was going to marry him! He passed away last year, we were married 55 years I didn’t think it was possible to miss someone so much. I’m glad I found this forum, it has helped me so much.


I'm so sorry for your loss Lvs... it's still so new. Yes, you have us, we're here for you!


----------



## Lewkat

We had the same last name and lived in the same apartment house.  Kept getting each other's mail, and one day my door bell rang.  I thought that odd as it was a secure building and no one was let past the desk unless expected.  I looked through the spy hole and all I saw was a shirt and tie, so I put the chain on and cracked the door.  There he stood all 6'4 Inches of him with my mail from that day.  Instead of returning it to the desk, he decided he wanted to meet this other person with his name.  The rest is history.


----------



## win231

I saw a interview many years ago with Paul McCartney that's still makes me chuckle.
Several years after he lost his first wife (Linda) the interviewer asked how they met & why he married her.
He said something about a photo shoot she was doing, then he said, "Well...you know...I found that I really liked sleeping with her."


----------



## RadishRose

I picked him up in a bar.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I picked him up in a bar.


Ha!! A year ago to the exact  day, you told us precisely the same thing...


----------



## hollydolly

Lvstotrvl said:


> I met my husband thru a friend, when he brought me home from our first date he kissed me on the forehead, I knew then I was going to marry him! He passed away last year, we were married 55 years I didn’t think it was possible to miss someone so much. I’m glad I found this forum, it has helped me so much.


 55 years  ..then some on top, is  very long time, a whole lifeetime, where you've  gone through metamorphosis, and done it together. I often think that anyone who has been married as long as you have tend to become one person rather than 2 in the way you understand each other so fully emotionally and mentally, and so therefore the pain and loneliness  of losing your dear husband  cannot be measured...

I hope we can be of some company for you , as much as possible.. (((hugs)))


----------



## Duster

We went to the same church as children. The first time I noticed him I looked across a room, at 8 years old and thought, "Who knows, someday I might marry that boy." I forgot all about that until years later when we were married and the recollection came back to me.
We first "met" when I was 15 and attending the most boring church camp ever.  My future husband came to the camp one night with his friend, who was visiting his girl friend.  We were supposed to watch some religious movie, but they were having technical problems setting it up, so we all went outside to talk.  We got in his car {1957 Studebaker Hawk, car guys} to listen to music and he started the car and drove around the grounds.  Two hours later we returned and were in big trouble. People had been out looking for us.
We're still getting into trouble 48 years later.


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> We had the same last name and lived in the same apartment house.  Kept getting each other's mail, and one day my door bell rang.  I thought that odd as it was a secure building and no one was let past the desk unless expected.  I looked through the spy hole and all I saw was a shirt and tie, so I put the chain on and cracked the door.  There he stood all 6'4 Inches of him with my mail from that day.  Instead of returning it to the desk, he decided he wanted to meet this other person with his name.  The rest is history.


6’4” neighbour returning your mail as you spy on him through the hole in the door. 
How romantic.


----------



## win231

When someone asked Bill Clinton how he met his wife, he replied:
"We were in college, I gazed at her from across the room, our eyes met, & at that very moment, I knew that this was the woman I wanted to spend the rest of my life cheating on."


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> 6’4” neighbour returning your mail as you spy on him through the hole in the door.
> How romantic. ❤


Special Delivery; he rang your chime.


----------



## Keesha

win231 said:


> When someone asked Bill Clinton how he met his wife, he replied:
> "We were in college, I gazed at her from across the room, our eyes met, & at that very moment, I knew that this was the woman I wanted to spend the rest of my life cheating on."


That’s exactly what my husband said when he first saw me. We worked at the same place and he had just had an interview and had come outside where I drove up on my motorcycle with pink high top runners. He said as soon as first spotted me he knew we were somehow going to be together.
Hes actually very intuitive and perceptive, especially considering he’s a man.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> 55 years  ..then some on top, is  very long time, a whole lifeetime, where you've  gone through metamorphosis, and done it together. I often think that anyone who has been married as long as you have tend to become one person rather than 2 in the way you understand each other so fully emotionally and mentally, and so therefore the pain and loneliness  of losing your dear husband  cannot be measured...
> 
> I hope we can be of some company for you , as much as possible.. (((hugs)))


I think being with someone for that long and losing them must really be like losing a big part of yourself. Being on this forum  for a while one can’t help but notice the women who are losing their husbands and wonder how I would feel and how I’d handle it.

Tonight while watching television my husband broached the topic. I can’t imagine my life without my man and my heart really breaks for all of you who have lost your loved one. What a horrible thing to have to endure.

55 years with one person is a long time. I think my parents are going on 67 of being together.


----------



## Marie5656

*We were introduced by a friend of his. She happened to see a profile I made online, and showed it to him.  I had never met her, but we all lived in the same area.  He did not have internet at the time (1998) and emailed me from his friend's email
The first time Rick called me we talked for 3 hours.  We met at a restaurant in Batavia, NY. The rest, as they say is history.
He moved in late in 1999 and we married on December 7th, 2001.  On our favors, I put the line "A date that will live in infamy".
This year would have been our 18th anniversary*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Met my ex in a crowd at our apartment complex in the parking lot with cops there.
A dead body in the trunk of a car was discovered. I should have seen the signs of 'no don't get serious with this guy' back then, lol....and no he wasn't involved in the murder (I don't think )


----------



## Lewkat

win231 said:


> Special Delivery; he rang your chime.


That he did.


----------



## Pam

In a pub.  Went out with him for about 5 days then he had to go back to sea (submariner). We got married 3 months later and had 28 years together before he died aged 51.


----------



## CrackerJack

I met my spouse in December 1959 I was just16 and still at secondary school in London England. I was on the way home from visiting an Aunt and waiting on the platform for my train to arrive. There was a boy on the other side waiting for his train going in the other direction.

He smiled at me and I ignored him as demure girls did back then. Caught my train and off it went and as it did he waved to me and I didnt wave back. Cheeky s*d I thought. I idly thought um.. wonder If I will ever see him again.

The following Sunday and my weekly visit to Aunt there he was on the opposite platform. Well! Well! I thought  he beckoned me over and I shook my head and mouthed, You come over here! And he did and he asked me where I was going and I told him and he asked me if I would like him to accompany me and I said okay. At the end of my journey we parted snd agreed to meet again outside Westminster Undeground train station near Big Ben.

To be continued...

I posted further on in here about grief and loss of loved ones


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Keesha said:


> I think being with someone for that long and losing them must really be like losing a big part of yourself. Being on this forum  for a while one can’t help but notice the women who are losing their husbands and wonder how I would feel and how I’d handle it.
> 
> Tonight while watching television my husband broached the topic. I can’t imagine my life without my man and my heart really breaks for all of you who have lost your loved one. What a horrible thing to have to endure.
> 
> 55 years with one person is a long time. I think my parents are going on 67 of being together.


Congratulations to your parents, wow 67 years is a long, long time.


----------



## CrackerJack

Keesha said:


> I think being with someone for that long and losing them must really be like losing a big part of yourself. Being on this forum  for a while one can’t help but notice the women who are losing their husbands and wonder how I would feel and how I’d handle it.
> 
> Tonight while watching television my husband broached the topic. I can’t imagine my life without my man and my heart really breaks for all of you who have lost your loved one. What a horrible thing to have to endure.
> 
> 55 years with one person is a long time. I think my parents are going on 67 of being together.



Heartwarming posts for me and possibly others and grieving for loved ones is a lonely process. Depending on one's makeup and needs, grieving doesnt go away and one doesnt neccessarily move on get over it as the old platitudes go but you learn to adjust and adapt to a new life and it can be a very slow, painful process as I've discovered after my Husband died suddenly and unexpectedly and we were wed 51 years. Yes, a very long time and maybe too long to be suddenly cut adrift and have to cope and for many alone. I do love Christmas and I think of all the good ones we shared since 1959 when we met as teenagers.


----------



## peppermint

I met my husband in High School...He lived in a different area than me....when we were in different middle schools....We met when we were 
in High School...The first time was on Main Street when he was in his brother's car...
You know how guy's would wave to the girls on the Drag......LOL!!!! 

Picture of.. MY HUSBAND'S FIRST CAR WHEN HE GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL...
WE WENT TO THE "DRAG EVERY SATURDAY",,,,  I ALSO DROVE THE CAR AND WON OVER ANOTHER GIRL''''''I was presented with a  trophy...

We were married 2 years after Graduation.....Now married 54 years.....(Now you know how old I am)….


----------



## Keesha

CrackerJack said:


> Heartwarming posts for me and possibly others and grieving for loved ones is a lonely process. Depending on one's makeup and needs, grieving doesnt go away and one doesnt neccessarily move on get over it as the old platitudes go but you learn to adjust and adapt to a new life and it can be a very slow, painful process as I've discovered after my Husband died suddenly and unexpectedly and we were wed 51 years. Yes, a very long time and maybe too long to be suddenly cut adrift and have to cope and for many alone. I do love Christmas and I think of all the good ones we shared since 1959 when we met as teenagers.


Since caring for my parents I have so much more appreciation for life and meaningful relationships.
When you have no experience to understand from you don’t know what you don’t know. Now I’ve seen my own parents get torn apart due to old age and have experienced some of the potential scenarios I have such gratitude for my man and our family. I can’t even think about it without getting all choked up so I really have a lot of respect and compassion for those who have lost their lifelong partner.

My man will talk  all logically about it like everything will be fine but he’s really good at keeping it together. I’m the kind to fall apart if I lost him. I need an emergency plan which Maria or someone from here asked about. It was a good idea.

I suppose we ultimately have no choice but to get up, brush ourself off and move on, since life still does.


----------



## CarolfromTX

He saw me onstage in a college play. He arranged to meet me through a mutual friend because he needed a date to a party. We've been married 46 years.


----------



## Rainee

Met my husband on a group bus trip , had been a widow 18 months and was given tickets for myself and my two littlies to go on 
a bus trip, and from there we just got closer as time went on he was divorced and had custody of his two boys 10 and 12 , my two were 3 and 15mths  went together for a while and then decided to make a go of it with 4 children was a bit of a battle but we got through it .. all  grown up 
now and sadly my husbands 2 boys both passed away last 5 years so now its my two with 3 grand children and 3 great grandchildren.. not as 
close as I`d like it to be but we do see them now and then .. but unfortunately that is life and we have to be thankful for small mercies .. we are still
married after all this .. 50 yrs next year so time goes on ..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rainee said:


> Met my husband on a group bus trip , had been a widow 18 months and was given tickets for myself and my two littlies to go on
> a bus trip, and from there we just got closer as time went on he was divorced and had custody of his two boys 10 and 12 , my two were 3 and 15mths  went together for a while and then decided to make a go of it with 4 children was a bit of a battle but we got through it .. all  grown up
> now and sadly my husbands 2 boys both passed away last 5 years so now its my two with 3 grand children and 3 great grandchildren.. not as
> close as I`d like it to be but we do see them now and then .. but unfortunately that is life and we have to be thankful for small mercies .. we are still
> married after all this .. 50 yrs next year so time goes on ..


Great post...Thank you..


----------



## CrackerJack

CrackerJack said:


> I met my spouse in December 1959 I was just16 and still at secondary school in London England. I was on the way home from visiting an Aunt and waiting on the platform for my train to arrive. There was a boy on the other side waiting for his train going in the other direction.
> 
> He smiled at me and I ignored him as demure girls did back then. Caught my train and off it went and as it did he waved to me and I didnt wave back. Cheeky s*d I thought. I idly thought um.. wonder If I will ever see him again.
> 
> The following Sunday and my weekly visit to Aunt there he was on the opposite platform. Well! Well! I thought  he beckoned me over and I shook my head and mouthed, You come over here! And he did and he asked me where I was going and I told him and he asked me if I would like him to accompany me and I said okay. At the end of my journey we parted snd agreed to meet again outside Westminster Undeground train station near Big Ben.
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> I posted further on in here about grief and loss of loved ones



I forgot to post what happened from that day in December 1959.

He lived a long way in another county in the south east of England and we used to meet once a week outside Westminster underground railway station opposite Big Ben at 6.30pm.

We would get the Underground or bus  to Tottenham Court Road and browse the many music and hifi shops in that long road near Oxford street. He loved hifi and music and looking back with amusement it was a cheap date as not much money was involved apart from a box of Cadburys Roses chocolates at the old price back then before decimilisation of 2/6d a box.

We always walkedup Oxford Street and Regent St to see the Christmas lights and decs and see the tall lit up Christmas tree in Trafalgar Square. I lived very close to central London and the world was our own back in 1959

We went to see the film Tom Thumb with Russ Tamblyn and Terry Thomas and this was the 1st film we went to see and still love it. He would see me home and then catch the 12.20am train back to his home.
We then went to see the hifi exhibitions that were popular back then and drag me round them but I didnt mind as I was with my Boy and at sweet 16 in love with my good looking first love and what rurned out to be my only true love.

It's Boxing Day 2019 and I am sitting in my kitchen stabbing away on my phone keyboard reminiscing back to those far-off halcyon days and feel my old heart flip.


----------



## old medic

We met through a lie... But latter discovered I didn't stand snowballs chance in... well you know....
Was on a ladder repointing brick work on the apartment building I lived in, owned by the guy (Stan) I worked for.
3  girls come walking down the street and Stan and Keven start flirting and ask them if they want to hangout and party...
I have more interest in getting work done than wasting time with chicks...( had a very bad outcome from my last serious relationship)
My wife is hesitant, but her friend says " I know these guys and party with them all the time" Them and Adams house cat...
She also said she had just turned 18....
But she ended up coming back, one thing led to another and 35 years have past....
Then the scary stuff came to light....
Discovered we had attended my stepmothers church together, and she was related to my stepmother by marriage.
And she baby sat for a couple that lived in the same 4 unit building that my Ex and I lived in a year earlier... At the same time.


----------



## Rojo

Met my husband on a dating app years ago. I joined as a bet, he answered and wouldn't go away.


----------



## george-alfred

*We met in 1965 at a birthday party "I think" and married in 1968 -still to-gether.*


----------



## pleinmont

My husband's much older brother and his wife were friends of my parents. When I was 15 they brought him on a visit to my home island, he was nearly 18. We got on and we communicated by letters and phone calls, as he lived in the UK. We married four years later and have been married for 50 years.


----------



## Marlene

eh, no husband currently, but met the father of my kids through my sister's boyfriend; met my last husband through his Aunt who owned my apartment when she sent him to change out the front door lock for one with a dead bolt.


----------



## katlupe

I have a bf now and no plans on changing that. I met him in kindergarten in 1957. My family moved to FL in 1962 and then moved back in 1969. He became friends with my brother but I really had no contact with him. I saw him once in the early 70's but don't remember it. He did though! He sent me a friend request on Facebook and about 4 years later, I realized who he was and we started talking. I was in a very bad situation and he assisted me in getting out of it and we fell in love along the way.


----------



## Kate48

I was newly divorced and needed to work so I took a job at a jewelry store on the coast of California and loved it. I was walking the security dog, Bruce, one afternoon and I stopped to talk to a nice looking guy (too young for me!, 34 yrs. old) and struck up a conversation about the parrots he was babysitting and had perched on the back of a park bench in Laguna Beach, CA. He gave me his business card (A carpenter during the week) and I kept it for a month before I had the nerve to call him. When I did he was very nice on the phone, arrived on a motorcycle and we hit it off right away. That was 1990 and by 1994 we were husband and wife. Married 26 years this February. Wow, time does fly!


----------



## horseless carriage

My dance partner decided that ballroom dancing was no longer her scene. The lady that taught us, our trainer and choreographer happened to know of a young lady who was without a partner. Somehow we clicked, but it would take some time before we clicked romantically. So glad we did. My lady used to loathe this photo, she was actually shaking hands with some latter day Lothario, of a dance judge, with an evil leer on his face. Our photographer doctored him out of the picture.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> That’s exactly what my husband said when he first saw me. We worked at the same place and he had just had an interview and had come outside where I drove up on my motorcycle with pink high top runners. He said as soon as first spotted me he knew we were somehow going to be together.
> Hes actually very intuitive and perceptive, especially considering he’s a man.


Uh........read it again.


----------



## Murrmurr

We went to the same high school. I did editorial cartoons and hand-drawn ads for the school newspaper, but I told her I was one of the journalists and needed to interview her for the sports section - she was a star runner on the girl's Track & Field team. After the interview, I asked her out. Took her to dinner and a movie, and the paper actually featured my interview.


----------



## bowmore

My present wife and I were widowed about the same time. I was told about a website called GROWW , which was a grief recovery site. I became quite active in it, as I had nothing else going on in my life.
I noticed there was another widowed person who was extremely caring and helpful to others. So one day in conversation, she asked where in the world I lived. I told her, and it turned out we lived 40 miles apart. I suggested we meet for lunch half way. We met, chatted, and as I walked her back to her car, I said the smartest thing in my life; "I would like to see you again.
We were married on the Island of Santorini a year and a half later, And we will be celebrating out 14 th anniversary in November.


----------



## horseless carriage

bowmore said:


> My present wife and I were widowed about the same time. I was told about a website called GROWW , which was a grief recovery site. I became quite active in it, as I had nothing else going on in my life.
> I noticed there was another widowed person who was extremely caring and helpful to others. So one day in conversation, she asked where in the world I lived. I told her, and it turned out we lived 40 miles apart. I suggested we meet for lunch half way. We met, chatted, and as I walked her back to her car, I said the smartest thing in my life; "I would like to see you again.
> We were married on the Island of Santorini a year and a half later, And we will be celebrating out 14 th anniversary in November.


Now there's a tale to warm your heart. Men are not supposed to be romantic, what nonsense! Reading bowmore's story, I can just envisage two people, both bereaved, not really looking for love and yet love just sidles up to them and before you know it..............


----------



## debbie in seattle

My current boyfriend (man friend) was the electrician at our house when my husband passed.  Nice, nice man.   He has a daughter who is 35 and quite ill, still living at home.     My kids have their own lives.  He has a house and I have my own.   I doubt if our relationship will go any further.    He’s there for me I’m there for him.   Life is good.


----------



## Paco Dennis

She and her friend were sitting a stool apart at a bar. We were waiting for the band to start. When they did it was a joke, so I said something to her. We talked like best friends from the start. I said I was going to sit in with the band a little later. I went outside and got in a big intellectual argument with some guy, and she came walking/balancing on a wood guard rail for about 20 ft. bent down and kissed me on the cheek and told me to come in now and play.  We have been together after that moment for 30 years. 

She ran into her friend years later and her friend wondered what ever happened to that weird guy she met that night. She told her that she was still with me. The girl friend was shocked!  LOL


----------



## Sylkkiss

I was in high school. He was in the Army. His mother showed me a picture from his Army picture album. When he came home on leave, I first met him in the back seat of an Electra 225 with another girl. After he pushed her away, he turned to me and asked me to sing to him because his mother told me I had a nice voice. I wrote to him in Vietnam. I graduated. We dated and were married for 49 years.


----------



## StillLearning

Sylkkiss said:


> I was in high school. He was in the Army. His mother showed me a picture from his Army picture album. When he came home on leave, I first met him in the back seat of an Electra 225 with another girl. After he pushed her away, he turned to me and asked me to sing to him because his mother told me I had a nice voice. I wrote to him in Vietnam. I graduated. We dated and were married for 49 years.


I love that you sang to him. I bet he kept that in his mind the whole time he was gone.


----------



## Don M.

I first saw my wife at a nice GastHaus restaurant/bar in Germany.  I had stopped there for a meal and a beer, and she was one of the waitresses.  I was instantly attracted, and we had a few words while she was serving.  We agreed to meet a couple days later and have a meal together.  Our Dates became quite frequent, she invited me to meet her parents, and before long we were married.  That was over 57 years ago.


----------



## PamfromTx

We were both employed at our local hospital; one thing led to another.   The broom closets were never the same.

Just kidding.   

We did meet at the hospital though as we were both employed there.  Best memory I have of that place.


----------



## Pinky

We were/are both blues aficionados. I made my ex-bf take me to the club he and "the guys" went to, and HE was there. We hit it off right away. I knew he was the one. That was back in '72.


----------



## Jules

@Pinky, wow, nearly 50 years.


----------



## horseless carriage

Young lovers, it really is me.

Silver wedded. Note the beard.

Ruby wedded, still dancing, always dancing.

Golden couple, fifty years, I would have been out quicker for murder.

Just before the pandemic. Still dancing, always dancing.
What a treasure she is, through all of life's trial and tribulations,
she has been the rock to which I cling.


----------



## StillLearning

My brother was in the Navy and asked if I wanted to write to his friend. I was 16 and in high school.  After high school I moved down to the cities and he flew in for the weekend.  He went overseas for 7 months and when he got back I flew to San Diego for a weekend.  Quit my job, moved everything back up North to my small town and flew out to marry him at the age of 19.  We had only spent 4 days together total, but many hours on the phone and many letters.  That was 44 years ago.


----------



## Buckeye

I was a young man of 56.  I was driving my little German sports car, with the top down, thru downtown *********.  She was standing on the corner, wearing a mini skirt and thigh high boots.  I had to stop at the red light, so she looked at me and smiled and said "Do you wanna have a good time?"  
I said "Sure, how much?"
$50 she said
I replied, "Sorry, I don't work that cheap."
She laughed and got in the car.

Okay, so I made all that up, but the real story is, uh, boooring.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> We were/are both blues aficionados. I made my ex-bf take me to the club he and "the guys" went to, and HE was there. We hit it off right away. I knew he was the one. That was back in '72.
> 
> View attachment 171780


Man, you sure haven't changed much. Still a cutie.


----------

